# Worms in frog terrarium?



## MaruMayu_ (11 mo ago)

Hi so this morning I found a bunch of long, skinny, clear/white worms on the wall of my frog’s terrarium and I was wondering if they were harmful to my frog? I have a picture of what they look like under a 10x magnifying glass. Does anyone know what kind of worms these are and if I should be concerned?


----------



## geginn64 (Jun 24, 2020)

I believe the worms are nematode. I was very concerned when I first saw them in my enclosure. I was told they are not a threat to the frogs and can be beneficial in the soil as part of a bioactive setup.
Every once in a while, I'll see some crawling on the glass or wood.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## MaruMayu_ (11 mo ago)

Awesome! Thanks!


----------



## laurie2frogs (2 mo ago)

Are the worms still in your frog tank? Have they done any damage or harmed your frogs in any way? I ask bc I now have worms in my frog terrarium and am very concerned as my frogs are old.



MaruMayu_ said:


> Hi so this morning I found a bunch of long, skinny, clear/white worms on the wall of my frog’s terrarium and I was wondering if they were harmful to my frog? I have a picture of what they look like under a 10x magnifying glass. Does anyone know what kind of worms these are and if I should be concerned?
> View attachment 305288


----------

